# Any San Antonio Gorillas Out There?



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Any San Antonio Gorillas Out There?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I cannot believe there aren't any San Antonian monkeys out there


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

there are a few of us from San Antonio on here. I'll be in town in August and I'd love to get a herf going


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I already herf with several guys as it is. We can have a great gathering. Let me know when you will be in town. I am not planning to go anywhere.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

that will be upto my g/f. She's from just outside san antonio, and her family still lives there. We'll be back to get her cats and see a few people. I'll let you know when we are planning to come in


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

I live in San Marcos, Id make the hour drive to SA to herf.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm 20 minutes south of San Antonio.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

There are quite a few Central Texas gorillas....some of them in SA don't post too much, but they are around.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am over the westside (1604 & Culebra) willing meet up just about anywhere. There are a few places like the Hotel Menger (Downtown), there is a humidor off of stone oak pkwy (Northside off of 1604) and of course the humidor on San Pedro and 410. If you guys know of some other locations speak up. I do not believe there is anything in San Marcos and there surely is something up in Austin, but do something like that we need some participation from some Austin monkeys. Any suggestions?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I do not believe there is anything in San Marcos and there surely is something up in Austin, but do something like that we need some participation from some Austin monkeys. Any suggestions?


Actually, San Marcos has Hill Country Humidor, but I've been to it only once. The guy there is a real hoot. But, if I HAD to, I'd come slummin' down in SA if the date/time work out...


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

muziq said:


> Actually, San Marcos has Hill Country Humidor, but I've been to it only once. The guy there is a real hoot. But, if I HAD to, I'd come slummin' down in SA if the date/time work out...


Heh, yeah, Ive been in there once, guy was really cool.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Muziq, are you up in San Marcos?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Muziq, are you up in San Marcos?


Austin...but I did a lot of work at Tx State there. It's not too far to SA from Austin, couple hours if traffic is really bad, but usually shorter.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

The nicest place in S.A. is C.I.G.A.R. on thousand Oaks.

www.cigar-sa.com


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

muziq said:


> Actually, San Marcos has Hill Country Humidor, but I've been to it only once. The guy there is a real hoot. But, if I HAD to, I'd come slummin' down in SA if the date/time work out...


He is a Hoot, met him at RTDA one year.

I have been to his shop a few times, but have never found it open.


----------



## Brit (Jun 5, 2007)

emeraldsmoke said:


> He is a Hoot, met him at RTDA one year.
> 
> I have been to his shop a few times, but have never found it open.


HA HA, Rob opens when he feels like it. That is definitely a unique place. If you can make your way past the bikes and not step on a cat, there is no telling what you'll find in there.

There is always Thirsty Thursdays at the Tobacco Haus up here in New Braunfels. We've been known to smoke some cigars and drink a couple cases of beer on occasion. 

EDIT: Sorry for the necro.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'll be staying just a stones throw from New Braunfels while i'm in the SA area. plus a buddy of mine has a vette shop there so I will definitly be in new braunfels


----------



## Brit (Jun 5, 2007)

Is it the shop on the Loop? If so, thats an awesome shop, they've got some primo rides coming in and out of there.

I was very impressed to see their new AWD dyno setup as well. I've got to do some tuning in the near future.


----------

